# Source for replacement aquarium trim?



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in the process of converting a 44 gallon pentagon to an open front. Removal of the trim still intact is proving near impossible. I'm thinking of just removing the entire trim so I can make the front door, then replacing with new trim. I've searched and haven't found a source for trim. My thought is to buy some straight lengths, then cut them to fit. Anyone know where to get trim?


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

ALL Aquarium Wholesale USA & CANADA
Quality Custom Aquarium Manufacturer
Glasscages.com - Tank Frames (I would call them 1st)

I would give them a call, I am almost positive they do not list every replacement trim they have on their site.

Tony


----------



## kychris (Nov 10, 2011)

xm41907 said:


> I'm in the process of converting a 44 gallon pentagon to an open front. Removal of the trim still intact is proving near impossible. I'm thinking of just removing the entire trim so I can make the front door, then replacing with new trim. I've searched and haven't found a source for trim. My thought is to buy some straight lengths, then cut them to fit. Anyone know where to get trim?


I just used a thin dremel wheel to slice the trim at the angles of the front glass on my pentagon. This made it really easy to get out the front pane of glass. I'll just fill in the small gap with black silicone when I'm done.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I decided to do the same thing. I just finished removing it. Now to clean off all the old silicone and cut the removed glass into a door. I'm planning to make two cuts so that I've got a bottom to silicone back in, a top, then the door. Did you figure out how you're going to hinge yours?


----------

